# London Scales of War



## Baileyborough (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey,

I'm currently a DM in a PoL 4e campaign in London. I'd love to do a bit of playing myself too. Anyone out there looking for another player? 
Alternatively, anyone interested in running the Scales of War campaign that looks so nifty?

C.


----------



## necronmancer (Jun 22, 2011)

*London*

Hey,

I'd love to get involved in some games in London. Either running one or playing. Do you have enough people for a game or know of any room in one? Let me know. Cheers.


----------



## alfredt (Jun 25, 2011)

A reminder of what happened last session:

"The Shadow Rift of Umbraforge"

After  the party returned from the Dwarven Nexus succesfully flooding the  tunnels under Boradrins Pass they returned to the city of Overlook to  see how the rest of the War fared. The Orcs are still seiging the mighty  Fortress at Boradrins Watch in huge numbers, though the defenders of  Grey Vale are still holding them off.


----------

